# How long have you been with your significant other?



## fishbone2149 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have been married 4 years today August 20th.  I have been with the same woman for the better part of 12 years.  I guess I'm hooked on her for life.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 20, 2008)

17 years for me.


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 20, 2008)

Got married to her when we were 16 years old and have been married for 16 years, been married half my life.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Aug 20, 2008)

just had our 15th on JULY 31ST


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 20, 2008)

March 3 ,08 '  was 21 years for me .  21 good years . SCOTT


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Aug 20, 2008)

11/11/08 will be 13 years for me and the missus.  Best thing I ever did.


----------



## RThomas (Aug 20, 2008)

Married 11 years, together for 13.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 20, 2008)

36 years


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 20, 2008)

Me and mine(Tuffdaddy) have been married 6 years this coming february. We have been together a total of 6 years to the moment. Cant say that its been easy...... But I tell you what. The problems that arise sure make a marriage stronger if you work thru it together.


----------



## Buck (Aug 20, 2008)

21 years for us...    We dated 5 years prior to that...  First date was to see An Officer and a Gentleman at the Town and Country movie theater in Marietta when I was 16 and she was 15...  

BTW, Anyone know why this is in the Bragging Board Photo section?


----------



## Daddyboy (Aug 20, 2008)

17 years as of June 11th of this year with six kids of our own. It suprises me how many times we're asked how many are hers, mine and ours. I married my wife when she turned 18 and we've been together since. All 6 kids belong to US.


----------



## littlewolf (Aug 20, 2008)

13 years..wow time flies


----------



## WoodUSMC (Aug 20, 2008)

Married 14 years. Together 16.


----------



## holton27596 (Aug 20, 2008)

married 20, together 23+. No work to it. Easiest thing I have ever done. Connie is my best friend and we treat each other as adults. Still waiting (hopefully will always be waiting) on our first argument.


----------



## ldw308 (Aug 20, 2008)

married 31 years . together for 4 before that.
if you get the right one the first time you don't need to do it over !


----------



## buckmaster77 (Aug 20, 2008)

*6*

6ears and getting married this weekend!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 20, 2008)

July 23rd marked my 25th year of marriage to my wife.  Our first date was for New Years, so we were together only 7 months prior to our wedding and they said it wouldn't last.


----------



## ibornagain (Aug 20, 2008)

16 years for us this past June 12...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 20, 2008)

13 last week...


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 20, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> July 23rd marked my 25th year of marriage to my wife.  Our first date was for New Years, so we were together only 7 months prior to our wedding and they said it wouldn't last.



Pretty similar to my story only we've been married a little over 6 years.  When we first got married, people asked if my wife was pregnant and that was why we got hitched so soon  

Took another 3 years to have our first child.


----------



## hevishot (Aug 20, 2008)

been rid of her for 3 months now....thank the good Lord.


----------



## USbowhuntr (Aug 20, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> Pretty similar to my story only we've been married a little over 6 years.  When we first got married, people asked if my wife was pregnant and that was why we got hitched so soon
> 
> Took another 3 years to have our first child.



Same here exsept we only dated 5 months before we got hitched. Two weeks will be 4 years. 

My granparents dated 6 months brfore they got married. Of that 6 months they saw each other a total of two weeks ( grandpa was in the navy) The year he passed would have been 62 years for them. 

My granma told me one time "Time means nothing, when you know you know"


----------



## pnome (Aug 20, 2008)

Married 7 years, but we've been together for 14 years.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 20, 2008)

19 yrs


----------



## red tail (Aug 20, 2008)

Married almost 2 and together a little over 6.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Aug 20, 2008)

Nov. 29 will be 5 years for me.   We met on Nov. 29 the year before we got married.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 20, 2008)

I was 16 and My Wife was 14 when we started dating. We got married (Nov 25th) 4 days after her 16th birthday (Nov 21st) and had our first Son 9 months later (Aug. 21st). Our second son was born (May 11th) after 5 1/2 years of marriage.
A lot of people said we would not make it, But we both learned early on to put the other person first and expect
nothing in return, As long as you both handle it the same it works out great. I guess a "lot of people" didn't know squat

We will be celebrating 25 years of marriage on November 25th by renewing our vows in our Church and ask the Lord's continued blessing on our family.. (Our original wedding took place in my Mothers house) Besides, Now I have 2 Best Men to stand up for me, My sons  who are 18 and 24(Thursday) said they would be Honored to do it.

I would not trade my wife for anything in this world!


----------



## papagil (Aug 20, 2008)

March was 43 years


----------



## chadair (Aug 20, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> 21 years for us...    We dated 5 years prior to that...




ditto


----------



## creekrunner (Aug 20, 2008)

September will make 27 years, still honeymooning


----------



## GAGE (Aug 20, 2008)

10 years May 9, together for 13


----------



## bsanders (Aug 20, 2008)

July 10th was 3 yrs for me and the missus but were "boyfriend and girlfriend" since Sept. 10th 1998. And  were only 23yrs. young.


----------



## cmghunter (Aug 20, 2008)

22 years To a great woman.I would be a basket case without her.
She's even a better mother then a wife,if thats possible.


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 20, 2008)

We dated and were engaged for 4 years and Married for almost 12 years . She is a great one !!


----------



## dannyray49 (Aug 20, 2008)

40 yrs this past JUne  dated 4 yrs. prior to that.  I am lucky to be married to her


----------



## Big Country (Aug 20, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> 21 years for us...    We dated 5 years prior to that...  First date was to see An Officer and a Gentleman at the Town and Country movie theater in Marietta when I was 16 and she was 15...
> 
> BTW, Anyone know why this is in the Bragging Board Photo section?



Yeah sounds like he is braggin on his trophy wife  Been with mine for 16 yrs. she said thats a long time to pick up anybodies drawers


----------



## Full Pull (Aug 20, 2008)

10 years. and still kicking.


----------



## ButcherTony (Aug 20, 2008)

20yrs this year.


----------



## SGADawg (Aug 20, 2008)

36 years last June 15th.   Dated for a year before that.  A wonderful woman that has put up with a lot from me.  We have 2 great kids that are 29 and 23 and will have 2 grand daughters between now and Sept. 20th.  One could be any day now.


----------



## redlevel (Aug 20, 2008)

June will be thirty years.  We started dating in October, got engaged in December, married in June.   She would argue sometimes, I think, but I refuse to argue with her.  I can truthfully say that in near thirty years, neither of us has ever said a hurtful word to the other. 

Even when, about the fourth or fifth month after we were married, I used her teaching check to buy hog food.

You could say that officially ended the honeymoon, though.

A hundred feeder pigs eat up a lot of food.


----------



## PWalls (Aug 20, 2008)

December will be 13 years.


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA (Aug 20, 2008)

1 Year On Oct 20.  I Know Im Hooked B/c I Got Married On Opening Day Of Gun Season Last Year.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Aug 21, 2008)

22 Years this October.  We started dating our senior year at Presbyterian College and were married a year later.

I am truly blessed by God to have her as my wife.  

MB


----------



## Smokey (Aug 21, 2008)

Swamp Runner said:


> I was 16 and My Wife was 14 when we started dating. We got married (Nov 25th) 4 days after her 16th birthday (Nov 21st) and had our first Son 9 months later (Aug. 21st). Our second son was born (May 11th) after 5 1/2 years of marriage.
> A lot of people said we would not make it, But we both learned early on to put the other person first and expect
> nothing in return, As long as you both handle it the same it works out great. I guess a "lot of people" didn't know squat
> 
> ...



Pretty danged close to our story.  I was 16 and she was 14 when we started dating.  Got married 4 years later.  This coming December will make 24 years.  Had our first and only young'un after being married for 5 years.  We've done a lot of things during the past 24 years, the only thing we've *NEVER *done is fuss ad fight......never had an argument.


----------



## belle&bows (Aug 21, 2008)

Married 27 years this past April
Dated 2 years before that


----------



## ratlird (Aug 21, 2008)

35 great years Sept. 7th.


----------



## JohnK3 (Aug 21, 2008)

My wife and I will have been married for 15 years this September 25th.  We met about 2 years prior, when we were both working at the VA Medical Center in Decatur.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Aug 21, 2008)

Been married 6 years on 08/10/08, been together 13 years as of today. But have known her for about 23 years.


----------



## Robbie101 (Aug 21, 2008)

Been with mine for almost 8 Years now, September the 6th will be our 5th year of being married....


----------



## believer (Aug 21, 2008)

We have been married for 19 as of June 10th. Two years prior to that. 21 total.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 21, 2008)

buckmaster77 said:


> 6ears and getting married this weekend!



Congrats


----------



## BKA (Aug 21, 2008)

6 years


----------



## fishbone2149 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Sorry*



buck#4 said:


> 21 years for us...    We dated 5 years prior to that...  First date was to see An Officer and a Gentleman at the Town and Country movie theater in Marietta when I was 16 and she was 15...
> 
> BTW, Anyone know why this is in the Bragging Board Photo section?



I put this in the Bragging Boards section because, I am proud  of being with my wife for as long as I have and wondered if anyone else was.


----------



## He Who Hunts (Aug 21, 2008)

Married 8 years + dated for 6 years = 14 years with my significant other , which has resulted in a 4-year-old girl , a 10-week-old son , a dog , mortgage , etc.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 21, 2008)

Goin' on 20 years. My wife has put up with being a huntin' widow with out any complaints. She is a keeper.


----------



## Foxfire (Aug 21, 2008)

25 September 2008 -- 45 years.

Foxfire/Y2KZ71


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Aug 21, 2008)

had our 1 year wedding aniversary last april


----------



## Lorri (Aug 21, 2008)

Oct 9th will be 15 years have been together for 16 years.  I thank God everyday for my wonderful husband.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 21, 2008)

Married 32, together 37 long hard hard years!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 21, 2008)

married 20 yrs to a great wife and mother!


----------



## Jack Ryan (Aug 22, 2008)

Well I'm not with a "significant other".

I'm married and have a wife though. We've been married for 32 years and dated for 4 years before that.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Aug 22, 2008)

21 years this October. She's a Hottie !!!  Whew.. man o man..........


----------



## one_shot (Aug 22, 2008)

33 years


----------



## Lorri (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow this awesome to read how many years couples have been together and still together through the thick and thin of everything.  It is awesome to see guys write on here how much they love their wives not many men would do that.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 22, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> Pretty similar to my story only we've been married a little over 6 years.  When we first got married, people asked if my wife was pregnant and that was why we got hitched so soon
> 
> Took another 3 years to have our first child.



Then we have something else in common, no shotguns involved the wedding.  We were married 3 years when we had our first child too.


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Aug 22, 2008)

My wife and I only dated 3 months before we got married.
And if we make it to August 29, 2008 that will be 47 years and 3 month that we have been together. Oh, yea we are still in love.
To all you youngin,,, it will be what you make of it.
For 47 years I have kissed the same women good night and I am looking forward to doing it tonight.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Aug 23, 2008)

We Got Married At 17 Years Old. Now We Have Been Married For Well Over 15 Years. She's The Best wife In The World. we also have two wonderful daughters. I Would Not Make It in this world Without Her.


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 23, 2008)

"significant other" 

How about husband or wife? 

18 years for my wife and I.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Aug 23, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Then we have something else in common, no shotguns involved the wedding.  We were married 3 years when we had our first child too.



We were married 8 or 9 years before we had our first one. Once the dam broke though we had the second one two days before the first was a year old.


----------



## BluegillBruce (Aug 23, 2008)

17 great years.  I'm fortunate my wife lets me hunt and fish A LOT!


----------



## CAL (Aug 23, 2008)

They said we wouldn't make it and we might not but so far it has lasted 45 years.


----------



## oldmanbill (Aug 23, 2008)

Dated for 4 years and married for 41 and its still great.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (Aug 23, 2008)

20 years in Sept, dated 4 prior....love of my life still makes me have buterflies. Not to mention she was drawn on the gator hunt this year.....


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Aug 23, 2008)

21 years Aug 14th
JK


----------



## Mace57 (Aug 23, 2008)

Married on June 21st this year dated 3 years prior. 1 beautiful little boy. I love her with everything I posess.


----------



## hotamighty (Aug 23, 2008)

My wife and I got married 17 years ago on June 8th 1991. Our beautiful daughter was born Nov. 21st the same year. Daddys hunting partner was born March 11th 1993. People said we wouldnt make it either but "JUST LOOK AT US, ALL THIS TIME AND WE ARE STILL IN LOVE". This is the result of 17 wonderful years. Praying for many more.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Aug 23, 2008)

Been married for 11 going on 12 in April. We've had thicks and thins and ups and downs, but I thank God for her everyday! We got 3 great and beautiful kids and life gets better everyday!


----------



## Mlrtime (Aug 23, 2008)

15 years this past May 12th. God sent me an Angel I didn't earn and I don't deserve and I thank Him for her everyday!


----------



## Carp (Aug 24, 2008)

23 years today


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 24, 2008)

we've been dating for 4 years and are getting married on march 7, 2009. now if only i could get her in the woods....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2008)

The Redhead and me have been together 27 turkey seasons, countin` 4, goin` together.


----------



## 2789britt (Aug 24, 2008)

4 years and september 2 will be married 2 years


----------



## RaceGirl20 (Aug 24, 2008)

16 married 17 togethor


----------



## jaymax00 (Aug 24, 2008)

10 years, and around November it always gets ugly.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

Just browsing thru the threads...... I think we have the record so far............. 47 yrs and going for 50. Tennessee girl and Louisiana boy make for good pairing to create a Georgia couple.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 24, 2008)

Met her on August 7th, 1997 and haven't been able to shake her since.............


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Aug 24, 2008)

Met on Friday 13th in March 1986.  20 Years of marriage this November.


----------



## Monticello 435 (Aug 24, 2008)

27 years to a great woman. "Significant other" is for people that are just looking for benefits.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Aug 24, 2008)

37 years this October


----------



## buckmaster77 (Aug 25, 2008)

*did it sat*

after 6 years we fianally did it


----------



## mdwhc3 (Aug 25, 2008)

Married since March 22.  Dated for about 3 years prior to that.  God couldn't have blessed me with anyone better.  She embraces and encourages my love for hunting and the outdoors...just doesn't get any better!!

Its awesome to see so many guys that have a great view of their marriage.  I get so tired of all the negativity.  I always tell people its what you make of it!!!


----------



## parkerman (Aug 25, 2008)

February 23rd will be 7 years.  Our first date goes all the way back to June of 1989.  We have known each other for a long time.....since high school.


----------



## Bodab1974 (Aug 25, 2008)

9000 years,  but my lying calendar says that it will be 9 years in October,  on opening day of Gun Season..  should I feel bad about this>?  LOL


----------



## EON (Aug 25, 2008)

25 years this past June,  together 11 years prior.  She's a keeper.


----------



## 24tesla (Aug 25, 2008)

6 for me and the current wife as of Apr. 14th.

Was with first wife 6 years, then she lost her battle with cancer.


----------



## dbodkin (Aug 25, 2008)

40 Years in November... High School Sweet Hearts 
Met at a school dance at 15.   Late September in '63... Oh what a night


----------



## THREEJAYS (Aug 25, 2008)

27 this past june


----------



## CAMO84 (Aug 25, 2008)

21 years


----------



## riskyb (Aug 25, 2008)

been together for four and will be married for two in december


----------



## moonrise (Aug 25, 2008)

When folks ask how long we've been married I say --"-four-"----"fourever."  It's hard to remember what its like not to have her around.  And she still loves me no matter how corny I get.  Who'd thunk it. 31 years and still acounting.


----------



## win280 (Aug 26, 2008)

Married for 24 years.Best 23 years of my life.


----------



## fishbone2149 (Aug 28, 2008)

Lead Poison said:


> "significant other"
> 
> How about husband or wife?
> 
> 18 years for my wife and I.



Alright, I get it.  I'm just trying not offend anyone.  You never know there just might be some people on here that are, uh, what you might call a little "different".


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 29, 2008)

Nov. 5th will be 15 married and 16 together! She is a wonderful, patient woman to have put up with me and the Marine Corps (12 yrs) for so as long as she has!


----------



## patterstdeer (Aug 29, 2008)

33 years and wouldn't trade her for anything !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ratman (Aug 29, 2008)

Aug 23rd 2008 - 34yrs Fuss & Fights Hardly Ever Just Real Good Discussions


----------



## ktduke (Aug 30, 2008)

We will be together 12 years on Sept. 21.  Love of my life and since 6 of the 12 we have been apart due to the Army she has to be a pretty special woman.  We have one daughter and 5 dogs and did I mention she is the one that got me started hunting and fishing!  What a gal!


----------



## thunderfoot (Aug 31, 2008)

7-9-08 was 17 years for us,  both on our second but I believe we got it right this time. Couldn't ask for a better friend and confidant.


----------



## fussyray (Sep 1, 2008)

July was year 36 for us!!


----------



## formula1 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re:*

Number 25 for us on Sept. 10th!


----------



## robert5136 (Sep 2, 2008)

13 years today and would not change a thing


----------



## GAcarver (Sep 4, 2008)

22 years November.


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 7, 2008)

37 this year


----------



## kevincox (Sep 7, 2008)

14 years


----------



## papyol (Sep 7, 2008)

29 awesome years


----------



## puredrenalin (Sep 8, 2008)

14 years!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2008)

May 6th was 19 years. Thinking about trading her in next year.
Just Kidding, nobody else would put up with me!


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 8, 2008)

I knew my wife for only three weeks before we got married. We have been together for 14 years now. And no, there was no shotgun wedding. My oldest child is 12.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 9, 2008)

My wife and I celebrated our 3rd anniversary on September 3. We started dating seven years earlier.


----------



## harry coombs (Sep 9, 2008)

20 years on 11/11.Married on that date so I would remember it. Hard to believe she still likes me after all these years and [hunting seasons].


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 9, 2008)

Met my wife in April of 2001, married in June of 2002, and our son was born in January of 2004.

The first thing I ever told my wife to be who had moved from Ohio to Georgia was "I'll tell you what I tell every Yankee I meet....I'll be glad to buy you a one way plane ticket back home!" 

Apparently my charm won her over.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Sep 9, 2008)

Not meaning to upstage you guys, but just wanted to give you something to shoot for.  I married my high school sweetheart 64 years ago.

We are showing some wear and tear, but the Lord is not through with us yet!!


----------



## Lorri (Sep 9, 2008)

Vernon Holt said:


> Not meaning to upstage you guys, but just wanted to give you something to shoot for.  I married my high school sweetheart 64 years ago.
> 
> We are showing some wear and tear, but the Lord is not through with us yet!!



Wow that is alot of years to be married - that is so awesome.


----------



## crappie man (Sep 9, 2008)

*wow*

come this may 9th i have been married to my lovely wife for 28 years i am 46 and she is 44 we started young i have to great boys 26 and 25 ,,,18 months apart i have 2 grand kids ,,, one girl and one boy   , my wife is my best friend of course we have our days but we all do she lets me fish,,,, hunt whenever i want and she does what she wants ,, so yes i found the right one the first time


----------



## lesli1105 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Best Friend*

My husband and I have been together for three years this November and have been married for a little over a year.  He is my best friend and I hope that it always stays that way.  

I am so very encouraged and impressed with all of you guys out there who are so open about how much you love your wives.  It is also encouraging to see how long you've made it.  It really does dispell some of the negativity you hear these days.  

I will also say that time together before marriage really doesn't matter.  It is the quality of the relationship and the work you put in it.  My first husband and I were together for twelve years.... still didn't work.   

With this one, I have found my best friend and hunting partner ( and I'd dare to say he feels the same way)!  I only wish we had found each other sooner.....


----------



## BubbaD (Sep 16, 2008)

14 years and counting officially bound together. 16 if you go back to the first time I laid eyes on her from the dental chair. Yes she was my hygienist. Guess she was impressed with my teeth 

64 years!?! Most folks can only hope they live that long! What an awesome, awesome example!!


----------



## dog man (Sep 16, 2008)

4 years july 17 been together 8


----------



## BubbaD (Sep 17, 2008)

BubbaD said:


> 14 years and counting officially bound together. 16 if you go back to the first time I laid eyes on her from the dental chair. Yes she was my hygienist. Guess she was impressed with my teeth
> 
> 64 years!?! Most folks can only hope they live that long! What an awesome, awesome example!!



Thought this was neat...yesterday when I made this post, it was exactly 16 years to the day when we had met.....and YES I forgot and was reminded yesterday evening when I got home


----------



## thomas rohrer (Sep 17, 2008)

Married 31 years last week. Together 35 years. Second granddaughter in the oven and almost done.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 17, 2008)

29 years of marriage, plus about 2-1/2 years of dating each other before that.


----------



## mandolinman19977 (Sep 18, 2008)

24 Years here


----------



## Rem270 (Sep 18, 2008)

1 year this past Monday!!!! Couldn't be any happier!!


----------



## GeorgiaTrout (Sep 18, 2008)

Married for 4.5 years and been together for 8 years with a wonderful 8.5 month old son.


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 18, 2008)

Married 8 months to the day. Asked her after dating six months and then 4 months after that we were hitched. 

I knew her in high school and had a crush then, but no nerve for asking her out. 

Now 13 years later we are married. Cool!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 18, 2008)

Married for 5 years been together for 10 years.  We met in high school.


----------



## OkieHunter (Sep 18, 2008)

42 Years this September 12th Met her on August 31, 1965 and we were married on Sept 12, 1966, she was my high school sweetheart and best friend back then and still is to this day.


----------



## brofoster (Sep 21, 2008)

13 years for me.  Some good, some not so good; but all real!


----------



## big cheez (Sep 21, 2008)

been happily divorced 6 years , tradded mine for a new Harley-Davidson an a 24 year old ! thank god for miracles ! would have been 18 years this april ......... roll tide roll


----------



## bassmaster (Sep 22, 2008)

20 yrs today


----------



## luv2drum (Sep 25, 2008)

8 years Feb 08.  Took her 11 years to hog tie me.LOL  I can't believe she has put up with me that long.


----------



## Ripster55 (Sep 26, 2008)

9 years yesterday.


----------



## csgreen1 (Oct 5, 2008)

12 years.Anybody looking to trade?


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 5, 2008)

26 years come 12/11/08 we met on 9/10/82. We knew each other three months and one day before we married, everyone said it would'nt last and that she was pregnant. They were wrong. We had our son two years later. Still my best friend and soulmate. Maybe someone should do a study; " Hunters mate for life "


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Oct 5, 2008)

about  11 months and the days could be numbered if she dont lighten up on the deer hunting


----------



## fishbone2149 (Oct 5, 2008)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> about  11 months and the days could be numbered if she dont lighten up on the deer hunting



I'm sure you two can come to a compromise on deer hunting.  If she is special to you, then it will be worth it.  I'm also glad that so many on here are proud of their wives, as I am proud of mine.


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Oct 11, 2008)

11 year anniversary today, we have been together for 15 years on 10/08/08.  Wonderful wofe and mother, would not change a thing.  God has been good to me.


----------



## HunterK (Oct 12, 2008)

16 years, Married on leap day 1992.


----------



## rootster2001 (Oct 12, 2008)

3 years on Oct 8,2008


----------



## Corey (Oct 14, 2008)

2 years today and she still say's I cant do nothing 
right  

But I love her to death!


----------



## poohbear (Oct 15, 2008)

My wife and I met in highschool been married 28 years on oct 18th we have 3 wonderful kids and a granddaughter on the way. Life is good.


----------



## choctawlb (Oct 22, 2008)

Been married to the same redhead for 24 years.
Ken


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Oct 22, 2008)

Married 4 years on May 15th  

First time i saw him, he was wearing camos! TRUE LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Oct 22, 2008)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> Married 4 years on May 15th
> 
> First time i saw him, he was wearing camos! TRUE LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!



Lucky man!


----------



## firefighterusa (Oct 23, 2008)

15 YRS


----------



## JDAWG (Oct 23, 2008)

same black lab bloodline for 9yrs  none ever left before it was thier time or wanted child support.....stick with the dogs... J.K


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 24, 2008)

Vernon Holt said:


> Not meaning to upstage you guys, but just wanted to give you something to shoot for.  I married my high school sweetheart 64 years ago.
> 
> We are showing some wear and tear, but the Lord is not through with us yet!!



Very cool!!! My wife and I have been married for 23yrs, will be 24 in Feb!!!


----------



## bowhunter (Oct 24, 2008)

As of July 16 31 years and still going strong. Thank you Lord.


----------



## Moose Master (Oct 24, 2008)

I've been with Bud Light for nearly 14 years now.  I must say that when we first got together I was leary about BL's ability to commit.  Over the years we have been through many experience's together.  Some I could have expected, some I never would have.  That being said, I will say that I have my fault's and BL's has them too.  Sometimes I have gone to others that I felt would satisfy my needs.  Let me tell you that this is a MAJOR MISTAKE!!  You will spend countless times together trying to work this out.  It is not worth venturing outside a committed relationship to "see what's out there."  Well, here's what I'm getting at............When you find one you love, hang on to it.  It will treat you well.

Just don't let her expire.

Best,
Your Local Moose


----------



## Andrew Herren (Oct 24, 2008)

Febuary will be 20 years-together 23. Life didn't get good until I got married.


----------

